# Moving to Houston from Aberdeen



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi 

Me and my wife will be moving to Houston in March 2015. We will be in temporary accommodation for the first month and then need to rent. I will be working in the north West (290 & Gessner Road) and my wife will be actively seeking work. So we need to be in a location that suits both of us. 

I dont mind 30-45 min commute as long as the wife can easily go and meet recruiters etc for the job hunt. I frequently travel to Houston so have an idea regarding the traffic. We have no kids so no restriction with respect to school district but would like an area where there are restaurants and a few things to do. Apartment preferable for the 1st year. Any suggestions on good neighborhoods? Not a big fan of I10 from Katy in the mornings but not sure if it is as bad as it looks. Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## newbie1988 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi we are doing exactly the same in January we have decided to look at apartments in the woodlands nice area and two roads in and out hardy toll road and the I-45 not sure if the woodlands is worth looking into. We heard the katy road was horrendous for commuting at rush hours


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

It's a well worn path Aberdeen <> Houston. Welcome.

I-10 from Katy inbound is as bad as it looks. General advice is try to live more towards town than you work so that you are going against the traffic.

Neighbourhood selection will depend on your budget really, the Heights and the Galleria would meet your criteria if not your budget. It's worth using the HAR.com map feature to get an idea of the costs in each area, though it won't give you much impression of what the neighbourhoods are like to live in.

Feel free to ask any specifics.


----------



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

Loosehead said:


> It's a well worn path Aberdeen <> Houston. Welcome. I-10 from Katy inbound is as bad as it looks. General advice is try to live more towards town than you work so that you are going against the traffic. Neighbourhood selection will depend on your budget really, the Heights and the Galleria would meet your criteria if not your budget. It's worth using the HAR.com map feature to get an idea of the costs in each area, though it won't give you much impression of what the neighbourhoods are like to live in. Feel free to ask any specifics.


Thanks loosehead. I am hoping that we can get a decent sized apartment for around $1600 per month.i have looked at HAR but wasn't sure about neighbourhoods. The villages seemed like a good option but wasn't sure if it was close enough to downtown for my wife to meet recruiters etc


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

Your wife should be able to get around without too much trouble if she travels outside of the rush hour(s). Traffic generally tales off by 9:00am, and there is a reasonable bus service to downtown from most areas.
My feeling is that $1600 is a little on the low side for a good neighbourhood that is close-in, but I could be wrong.


----------



## matrix1781 (Sep 23, 2014)

newbie1988 said:


> Hi we are doing exactly the same in January we have decided to look at apartments in the woodlands nice area and two roads in and out hardy toll road and the I-45 not sure if the woodlands is worth looking into. We heard the katy road was horrendous for commuting at rush hours


Hi Newbie

Woodlands is a nice area. There is everything available in woodlands. We have that as the last option. We are looking something closer to inner loop as that might help my wife to do effective job hunting. Will keep woodlands in mind though. Are you moving from Aberdeen

Cheers

Raj


----------



## newbie1988 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi raj yes we are moving from Aberdeen. The woodlands has everything you could ever need I'm sure you know that Exxon Mobil are opening their new ha in the woodlands don't think it's due to open till 2016 though so loads of job opportunities then. There's also plenty of jobs available out there. Although there's so much choice out in Houston hope you find something amazing


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Matrix,

Although it is much further away, you may want to look at Sugar land. Its a really nice area and lots of things to do - plus its growing. To get to 290 & Gessner you just take 59 and then the beltway. However during rush hour it may take longer than 45mins. Just a suggestion


----------

